

Hello hypervisor, I'm geohot (PS3 hacked by the guy who hacked the iPhone) - aw3c2
http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/hello-hypervisor-im-geohot.html

======
crocowhile
This is they guy, btw: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Hotz> Born 1989

~~~
rikthevik
1989? Damn I feel old, and I'm 27.

------
anigbrowl
Great news. Gotta hand it to Sony and their partners though, that hypervisor
security sat in place for a good long time considering how long it's been out.

------
Maven911
what skills would you need to be able to do what he does ?

~~~
zyb09
basic reverse engineering skills, very strong C / C++ skills, ASM & how to use
a debugger, being able to look at Memdumps and making any sense of it, little
electronics helps too.

~~~
cnvogel
While those are a basic requirement for sure, in my opinion it's much more
important to be able to recognize the links between the many different
interfaces any sufficiently complicated device (here: PS3 or iPhone) has (both
in software and hardware).

If you have a look at geohots's blog, he talks about crude hardware glitching,
buffer overflows or programming internal PPC registers via the SPI interface
this CPU apparently has. We might now speculate that he used some or all those
things to affect operation of the running hypervisor. Being able to grasp how
these things interact is much more important than being a good C-coder.

If you look around blogs or watch videos from conferences, you can find many
people that are fluent in specific areas of a particular technology, but I
think there are much fewer that can jump between a diverse set of abstractions
or interfaces.

Being able to do this is something I'd really love to be.

------
matt1
What will this enable people to do?

~~~
Skriticos
Run Linux on their PS3 with full graphics acceleration..

No, just kidding, most will play cracked games.

~~~
zitterbewegung
I want to use PS3 as a compute node for shits and giggles because I don't use
it anymore as a senior in computer science.

~~~
sukuriant
don't worry, when you enter the working world, you might find a revived
interest in video games on your time off :P

~~~
zitterbewegung
Maybe, I do game with my laptop but I don't have enough $$$ or time to play
PS3 games even when I have time off.

